
Show HN: A new way to organize online discussions - d3lilley
http://www.drewgl.com/?utm_source=hacker%20news&utm_medium=hacker%20news&utm_campaign=hacker%20news
======
gernest
Can someone explain what this really is? I cant find any details on the link,
just pop ups.

~~~
d3lilley
It's a website that's a space for discussion and it uses a new forum
technology that no other website has implemented to organize the discussions.
The pop up is a 30 second explanatory video of how to use the new design.
Note: the new design is only available on a laptop/desktop

